# Super Bernie World is a game that definitely exists



## Chary (Mar 9, 2020)

General gaming discussion? News? Politics? Where can this even go, this little weird game and its PR email that I got today? Probably most fitting to put it here, because I just...it needs to be shared. The fact that it exists lol.

​

Here's the press release that I got for it:



> Super Bernie World, an electoral activism platformer rendered in classic NES style with nostalgic chiptunes from Gamedevs for Bernie and publisher Kitsune Games, has landed for free on Windows via Steam and in your web browser on Itch.io.
> 
> Play as Bernie Sanders and dodge MAGAmbas, Mitch Troopas, ICE Bullets and Tiki Torchers to enact a political revolution. Eat Vermont cheddar cheese to grow larger, toss red roses to clear the way, and become invincible with the power of Bernie’s iconic fist. Collect votes in 12 states and take on the president of the United States himself.
> 
> Super Bernie World’s main menu includes information on ways to support Bernie’s real-life campaign for the presidency with time or money.



Mitch Troopas. ICE Bullets. Mushrooms are replaced with Vermont cheese. Bowser replaced by Republicans. Final boss is Trump. Riffing on Super Mario World even though it's stylized like Mario 1. Because why not. Why not, in this wild and crazy world we live in?

Ride the power of memes and video games to the white house, my friend. Godspeed, Super Bernie

https://store.steampowered.com/app/1258040/Super_Bernie_World/


----------



## notimp (Mar 9, 2020)

Aha.

Next you'll be advertising the Burger King video games?
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/King_Games


----------



## Chary (Mar 9, 2020)

notimp said:


> Aha.
> 
> Next you'll be advertising the Burger King video games?
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/King_Games


You never know...april fools is around the corner.


----------



## notimp (Mar 9, 2020)

Thats the spirit.  Continue on.


----------



## tabzer (Mar 9, 2020)

Not "Bernie Bros."  Seems like a missed "opportunity". 

It's a little embarrassing.


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 9, 2020)

I can't help but find this hilarious.
Imagine if all propaganda tactics were this funny?

For real though, it does seem to play well, so kudos for them.


----------



## IncredulousP (Mar 10, 2020)

What happens when he takes shrooms?


----------



## Taleweaver (Mar 11, 2020)

Okay...it's funny. But what's the relevance, exactly? A reskin of a Mario game with some funny tropes is a cheap shot at something important.

There certainly are good political games (I'm thinking of democracy 3 or the latest iteration of The political machine)...this ain't one of 'em.


...but okay: I giggled when I saw this:


Spoiler


----------



## FGFlann (Mar 11, 2020)

Can anyone help me get this working??


----------



## notimp (Mar 11, 2020)

FGFlann said:


> Can anyone help me get this working??


Try sitting him down and a friendly interviewer.

youtube search for "msnbc donnel biden" surfaces the most recent interview(s) (split up in clips).


----------

